# Oreo & Trixi's new hair do!



## tamchev (Feb 20, 2010)

Oreo & Trixi are 4 1/2 months old today! Today is the day I decided it was time to get the hair out of their eyes. Oreo cooperated pretty good as I was putting the ponytail in but she has been trying to rub it off her head ever since. I think I put it in too tight because it seemed like she couldn't close her eyes all the way when she went for a nap! LOL! Trixi is a little squirmmer but didn't bother with it after. They love to get a hold of each others face hair and drag each other around the living room .....so I figured that was what they were going to do with the new topknot.....but so far so good! 
I thought I'd post a couple picutres of them.

Trixi ( lighter colored ) is now 4 lbs and Oreo is 4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

They just have the cutest little faces! Great pictures!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are just tooo cute!!!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

They are so cute. This picture is of Harley after he got home today from the groomer. He's relaxing!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are adorable with their ponytails


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah cute! Look at their innocent faces...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're adorable. It's amazing to me how small they are compared to my 4 1/2 month old blimp. Ruby weighs about 7 lbs. She's almost as big as the boys. Love their top knots.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Your two are such cute little guys! I tried putting little barrets in my guys' hair when they were about that age (hair was too short for a top-knot) but they were always yanking them out of each other and making them askew. So I just cut the bangs instead. In place of top-knots, they now grab tails!


----------



## tamchev (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody!

I would just love to know what is going through their minds.... the daily face washes.....butt baths......getting blow dried....daily brushing...and now this......I have to get my hair styled every day too?? LOL!! 
I must say they do love the attention though.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OMGosh, Tammy, they are just to cute for words!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

They are both adorable!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww what precious faces!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

These two are too precious for words. I love the way they look, most puppies will roll around at first and get the top knots out. With two close to the same age, the bands may be a thing of interest. We've all been through this stage.


----------



## tamchev (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so glad that I found this website. It's like an encyclopedia of knowledge. I really enjoy the "Getting to know your Havanese" thread. Every Havanese is so unique in appearance & personality! I just love my little girls to bits! ( The top knot is actually hiding the bald spot from all the kisses they get.....just kidding! LOL!!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tammy, I can't stand it. They are just too cute!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

How Cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh they are so precious with those tiny topknots!

I love Harley's new haircut too! He looks very fluffy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the puppy top knot. Too cute.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They couldn't be cuter!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So adorable!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Oreo and Trixi are precious! Great photos.

Janet


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Way too much cuteness.


----------

